
Dhamick: Alternative to Facebook? - tickyticky
https://www.dhamick.com/
======
tickyticky
A friend sent me this site that i find it could be a viable alternative to
Facebook and the problems that we are tired of (data breach, etc). I am
sharing this to help the site get popular.

He said they got 677 users in its first 2 days. I still have few friends on
the site so if you want a friend to interact and etc just post your username
below.

~~~
gus_massa
It would be nice if you can contact the owner of the site so we can ask some
technical questions here.

I guess the first request is to have a few screenshot of some usual cases.
Does the site have some public pages that can be seen without registration?

~~~
tickyticky
Yes it does. I guess you can see some profile pages and groups that are not
listed as private. You can also see pages of topics like this:
[https://www.dhamick.com/topic/thebesttopic](https://www.dhamick.com/topic/thebesttopic)

Also the about and contact pages.

------
pndy
I have a feeling that OP made the site

------
ciccionamente
Where are the Terms & Conditions?

~~~
tickyticky
I don't there there are.

